# new amp, bad front channel. RF t400-4



## tdel10 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got everything all hooked up, and had a severe alternator whine when the rca's are plugged into the front channel. Plug them into the rear channel and everything is crystal clear and a whole lot louder.

I bought the amp from sonicelectronix, just making sure I have a leg to stand on when I call them up, and wondering if there's any way to easily fix it myself.

I'd like not to have to fight/hassle with warranty.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

I would call Sonic immediately. They have a 30 day exchange that they stand behind fairly well with. If you wait past 30 days your fddd.


----------

